# transfer case oil question



## NCHuntandFish22 (Jul 15, 2007)

Im kind of new to dealing with the tx10a transfer case and had to change a rear oil seal in the case of a '91 hardbody. Now the haynes manual calls for dexron II ATF for the '91 transfer case fluid and GL-5 for '90 or older. But when I drained the oil out, it was a milky thicker oil that drained out-not ATF. Ive had this truck around a year and a half and this is the first time Ive had to mess with the t-case. So my question is with 152,000 miles what would be better to put back in there? Dexron II ATF or GL-5?. Ive heard of people putting in a lighter gear oil in place of ATF but Im not sure on that. Thanks!


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

I believe you can use either. Several people have switched from one to the other and it made no difference whatsoever.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Factory Service Manual (FSM) states 2-3/8 qts type DEXRON. Does not specify type II. Z


----------

